# [SOLVED]lpr: cannot connect to X server

## icemanPL

Witam, coś mnie napadło i podkusiło aby zainstalować sterowniki do drukarki samsung CLX-6250FX ze strony producenta , instalacja przebiegła bez problemów niby ,ale po jej zakończeniu przestała działać komenda lpr 

sterki doinstalowały pakiet dpkg-1.16.0.3

i teraz mam taki komunikat 

```
lpr -P SAMSUNG /home/samba/dokumenty/test.pdf

dpkg-query: error: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/lib/dpkg/status' for reading: No such file or directory

lpr: cannot connect to X server
```

co sie stało jak to naprawić lub cofnąć ? proszę o pomoc

co ciekawe CUPS z panelu admina drukuje stronę testowa bez problemu

----------

## icemanPL

OK, pomogła reinstalacja CUPS i wywalenie dpkg

----------

